# Router Options



## lonniewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

A couple of years ago I bought a basic Ryobi router table w/ built in router and have used it for several small projects. It has worked fine for my needs. However, I now want to build some kitchen cabinet doors using a rail and stile router bit. Problem is, the bits only come in 1/2 inch size, and my set up only has a 1/4 collet, and I can't find where my router can be upgraded to the 1/2 collet. I bought a new Porter Cable 1/2 collet router, but the holes don't line up where it can be installed on my Ryobi router table. Plus, even if it did fit, the height adjustment tool would no longer work from the table top since the new router must be twisted from the bottom.

Just wondered if I need to punt at this point and buy a whole new system. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Lonnie Walker said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a basic Ryobi router table w/ built in router and have used it for several small projects. It has worked fine for my needs. However, I now want to build some kitchen cabinet doors using a rail and stile router bit. Problem is, the bits only come in 1/2 inch size, and my set up only has a 1/4 collet, and I can't find where my router can be upgraded to the 1/2 collet. I bought a new Porter Cable 1/2 collet router, but the holes don't line up where it can be installed on my Ryobi router table. Plus, even if it did fit, the height adjustment tool would no longer work from the table top since the new router must be twisted from the bottom.
> 
> Just wondered if I need to punt at this point and buy a whole new system. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Hi Lonnie - The table can be re drilled for your router but the fly here is having to rotate the router for height adjustment. Maybe you could take that one back and exchange it. Some of the Porter Cable, Sears and Ridgid can be adjusted from above the table. If you can't exchange it, it won't stop the show, just be kind of a PIA. 
I think a bigger issue may be the table size. I've looked at the the ryobi NNN01 and 02 tables and wonder if they will be large/stable enough to safely manage door parts on.
Good Luck


----------



## lonniewalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks John. I have not used the Porter Cable router so I can take it back. I will keep looking, and maybe check out Sears. I might just sell my entry level setup and upgrade.

Dave


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are going to be doing rail/stile work, Dave, I'd definitely consider a major upgrade - both in terms of power and precise adjustment capability. Now might even be the time to bite the bullet and go with a heavy-duty, variable-speed 3 1/4hp router and a good lift. That way, you'll be set for life, so to speak. 

After tiring of trying to make precise adjustments with a 2 1/4hp fixed-base setup, I put a PC 7518 in a BenchDog Pro lift in my current table. As Mickey D likes to say, I'm lovin' it.


----------

